# Chickasawhatchee Southern Zone Hunt 2014



## sawtooth (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok... Here it is. The TBG Southern Zone hunt will be held at Chickasawhatchee WMA  The weekend of Jan 11th, 2014. Some people show up earlier in the week, but just get there when you can.  Unless things change we will be at the Mud Creek campground, which is primitive- so bring your tent or camper. Who knows what the weather will be like but it has been a little chilly in the past. Please contact me with any questions you may have.  I'm looking forward to seeing everybody there.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Oct 31, 2013)

I am planing on making this one


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 31, 2013)

Never been but I believe its time for me to show up.  Ain't like it's far from the house either.   I guess I really don't have any reason not to either.   So count me in my trad brother.


----------



## Slasher (Oct 31, 2013)

Been a couple years for me... But I am planning for it... even taking acouple days off and am looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 31, 2013)

Everybody bring firewood we will need it


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 31, 2013)

Jayin J said:


> Never been but I believe its time for me to show up.  Ain't like it's far from the house either.   I guess I really don't have any reason not to either.   So count me in my trad brother.



Bring your father!!!! He threw together some good vittles last weekend!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 31, 2013)

Dennis said:


> Everybody bring firewood we will need it



just bring a chainsaw. they have done a lot of clearcutting and left plenty of oak trees on the ground.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 31, 2013)

sawtooth said:


> Bring your father!!!! He threw together some good vittles last weekend!!



Yes he did!!


----------



## Clipper (Oct 31, 2013)

Just added that week to my calendar!  Looking forward to it again.


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmmmm the 11th is my 30th birthday, looks like I may have found my present to myself


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 17, 2013)

Kinda waiting on a weather report for this one.


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 17, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Kinda waiting on a weather report for this one.



Man up Barry! Ill take you and show you how to shoot shadows!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 18, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 18, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> Man up Barry! Ill take you and show you how to shoot shadows!



Jonathan, ordinarily I'd jump at the chance to view your shadow shooting technique first hand. However, the older I get, the more of a wuss I have become, when it comes to enduring extended periods of cold weather. Even the HotHands, I bought about three years ago, don't work as well as they use to.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 18, 2013)

Got it on the calendar!


----------



## dpoole (Nov 18, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Jonathan, ordinarily I'd jump at the chance to view your shadow shooting technique first hand. However, the older I get, the more of a wuss I have become, when it comes to enduring extended periods of cold weather. Even the HotHands, I bought about three years ago, don't work as well as they use to.



take the tent this time not just the poles and rain fly  and close the valve that lets the air out of your air matress.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 18, 2013)

dpoole said:


> take the tent this time not just the poles and rain fly  and close the valve that lets the air out of your air matress.



I wasn't in charge of the tent, and it only took two nights for me to figure out the valve wasn't screwed down tight.


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 18, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Jonathan, ordinarily I'd jump at the chance to view your shadow shooting technique first hand. However, the older I get, the more of a wuss I have become, when it comes to enduring extended periods of cold weather. Even the HotHands, I bought about three years ago, don't work as well as they use to.



Barry when I went down for closing weekend last year and it was in the 80s and I was bumpin rattlesnakes and had to put rocks in my pockets to keep the Mosquitos from carrying me off. However not a single deer was seen by anyone during daylight, not even trail cams. 

Kinda hoping for cold personally, bunk hope you get to enjoy th hunt also


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 20, 2013)

Yup remember the year it got so cold you heard vehicle cranking up in the middle of the night when it got so cold. The locals were going home and coming back and us out of towners were left to brave the cold. Think some may have even gotten motel rooms.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm a local that did that. If you camp, bring a good source of heat.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 8, 2013)

Its getting close!!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm taking a couple days off that week I can't wait


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd like to go!!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm gonna try this one if my knee will allow it!


----------



## gregg dudley (Dec 15, 2013)

Thinking about this one!  I had a great time on the one I attended.  I might have to see what I can do about getting a day off.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Took Thursday and Friday off looking forward to it.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 23, 2013)

Drats, I can't make it.  Too much going on at work, no way to get a day off.
Ya'll have fun.
Dan


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 23, 2013)

Drats, I can't make it.  Too much going on at work, no way to get a day off.
Ya'll have fun.
Dan


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 23, 2013)

Any pigs, to speak of, down that way this year? Heard they had been thinned out a bit.


----------



## diamondback (Dec 23, 2013)

seems like the pigs come back with the water this year.more sign this year than the last two.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 23, 2013)

If it rained down that way, as much as it did up here, the past two days there should be plenty of water.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 24, 2013)

yeah, we got rain..... lot of it. I plan to go to the chick a few days prior to the hunt and get a condition report together,, water-roads-campground, etc....


----------



## Clipper (Dec 24, 2013)

Hip Waders?


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Dec 25, 2013)

I wish we could come but Amy has to have surgery on the 9th and will need me stay home. I hope to hear of great stories.


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 26, 2013)

Pending nothing changes, I plan to make this one. Already got vacation scheduled for that Friday. Looking foward to it.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 26, 2013)

Nephew told me that he has found a lot of Hog sign while Coon hunting this year. He said most he has seen in the last few years.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 27, 2013)

looks like me  and a friend will be there saturday.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 30, 2013)

This hunt is getting closer I sure hope the weather is decent. I have not hunted in several weeks and I'm ready!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 30, 2013)

yep, gettin' closer. If anybody has any questions, please feel free to PM me. Should be a lot of fun. OH! bring a quiver full of judos or blunts because the place is overrun with squirrels.... so if the hogs and deer ain't biting we can bruise some squirrels.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 30, 2013)

Getting excited, I am about ready for some new woods to look at.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm bringing a assortment of arrows and I'm not planning on bringing any back home. I will be flinging them at everything.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 31, 2013)

Dennis said:


> I'm bringing a assortment of arrows and I'm not planning on bringing any back home. I will be flinging them at everything.



We use to have an old saying "Im shooting hair today so you best not walk by me" but in your case its Ok if ya walk by


----------



## Dennis (Dec 31, 2013)

buckbacks said:


> We use to have an old saying "Im shooting hair today so you best not walk by me" but in your case its Ok if ya walk by



It had been one of those seasons


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jan 1, 2014)

I will probably be driving down either Thursday after work or early Friday morning. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks like I'm not gonna make it to this one. Time and funds are a bit tight this time of year. Hope you guys have a blast


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in.  I just took off Friday.  I'll be there late Thursday night.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 2, 2014)

I am heading out there now. Ill let yall know how it looks!


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 2, 2014)

Thinking about heading over there Monday myself.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I was thinking about showing up Wednesday. Chest waders may be necessary at this point.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 2, 2014)

Are a lot of the roads still closed because of the bad bridges


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 2, 2014)

Would a kayak get you thru the swamp?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 2, 2014)

Yep in a lot of places and down the river too.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 3, 2014)

Martin truthfully with all the trees blown over in the swamp i dunno how effective a kyake would be, but with that said i have never done it. It may work perfectly


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 3, 2014)

Extended forecast looks a lot like burrrrrrrr.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 3, 2014)

Has anyone been to look, how high is the water?


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 3, 2014)

Really considering going Monday just to look around. I do imagine there will be quite a bit of water there.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 3, 2014)

Might all be ice


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 3, 2014)

I was out there on the parent/child hunt after Christmas and the sign @check in said all bridges are closed for your safety.I never had to cross any to get to where my son And I hunted but we ended up with my son getting a spike on Saturday morning @ 7:30 and we got out before the rain hit.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jan 5, 2014)

I was there Friday and Sat, lots of water, and some of the areas I usually hunt was under water. No pig sightings but saw plenty of sign and deer.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 7, 2014)

OK I'm getting packed up and will be down Thursday morning weather looks decent and I'm ready to hit the swamps.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 7, 2014)

Dennis said:


> OK I'm getting packed up and will be down Thursday morning weather looks decent and I'm ready to hit the swamps.



I'll be there Thursday night. Bring your bike !


----------



## Clipper (Jan 7, 2014)

I had half my gear in my truck last Friday in preparation for leaving on Monday.  I was planning to stay Monday afternoon thru Friday morning as I have a prior commitment for Saturday.  I then decided I better stay home in case pipes froze at my house or my mother's house.  Plus I didn't care to camp in 19 degree weather.  I won't be coming now as the drive is too far just to hunt for two days.  I was really looking forward to the hunt this year.  I may try to come during the turkey season.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 8, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> I'll be there Thursday night. Bring your bike !



I hear the roads are to muddy for bikes


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 8, 2014)

I am heading out early Friday morning and my Dad should be there today. See yall there!


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 8, 2014)

Im wrapping up honey do's today and getting my gear ready should be there later today or in the morning.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 8, 2014)

Good Lord willing, I'll be there Friday morning sometime.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 8, 2014)

Dennis and I are wavering at this point. Prolly going to get wet on Thursday and sho nuff wet on Saturday. Long way to drive to be miserable.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 8, 2014)

aw come on man.... the temps are going to be just right. (for a change)


----------



## Bama Stan (Jan 8, 2014)

Cain't get but so wet, then it starts run'n off.....


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ill be down tomorrow afternoon might only stay till Saturday depending on weather


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 8, 2014)

My daughter has an event that didn't make it to our calendar previously so I'm backing out.  I've only got so many of these events left before she spreads her wings and flies.  I can hunt for the rest of my life…

Y'all have fun.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 8, 2014)

for those still planning to make it but don't know where it is..... just plug the intersection of hwy 62 and mud creek rd. into your gps, provided you have one, and that will get you very close to the campground.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 8, 2014)

i went deer hunting out there sunday afternoon, seen alot of hog sighn, one things for sure the hogs are there.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll actually be able to make this hunt  see y'all soon! Jonathan, it's time to shoot shadows! Lol


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 9, 2014)

If the weather turns foul, the group could always head over to BigJim's, and you know put on a big pot of chilli, watch a little TV, kinda just hang out for a few days. And, maybe even invest in a few of them gt blems he just got a new shipment of.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 9, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Dennis and I are wavering at this point. Prolly going to get wet on Thursday and sho nuff wet on Saturday. Long way to drive to be miserable.



Good pig stalking weather. Like bama said, you can only get so wet. You might want to take the whole tent this time.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 9, 2014)

Plans changed.....I wont be able to make it to this one.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 9, 2014)

I seem to be here all alone.........


----------



## Bama Stan (Jan 9, 2014)

Me and John will roll in around daylight in the morn. Planning on hunting then setting up camp. Any advice on a general area to start? We've never been there. I'm guessing any were is as good as another lol.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 9, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> I seem to be here all alone.........



Sitting on ready, waiting on am.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 9, 2014)

Plan on heading that way after work tomorrow. Going to hunt the chick Saturday and Sunday then heading to HC the last three days.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Wound up working, bad part is I was only a few miles away from the WMA but we did'nt get done before dark


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 10, 2014)

Report guys who is camping tonight ?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 10, 2014)

The campfire is a going !


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 10, 2014)

Me and rehatch walked up on this guy. Not what we were expecting.


----------



## Gordief (Jan 10, 2014)

i'm goin' to need a bigger bow


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 10, 2014)

This is my 2 and time here and its as pretty as some of my favorites. If you're not here you are missing good fellowship. There's 12 in camp right now


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 10, 2014)

Still going strong at 11:20


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe wet but not cold so I hope ya'll kill some critters before the weekend out. mike


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 11, 2014)

Knee Deep, I heard that those lizards taste like chicken!!! And humans taste like chicken to them!!! LOL.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 11, 2014)

Good news ya'll, I just looked at the current radar and the rain should be quitting in about 1 hour or so and you can hunt the rest of the time rain free!!! Waiting on pics of the pigs and deer.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep, they here too.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks, for posting the picture of the snake. I won't feel bad about never going down there. Hope someone gets a pig. 
Dave


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 11, 2014)

Knee Deep!!! You are supposed to be hunting hogs and deer!!!! Leave those reptiles alone, they ain't bothering you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Good luck hunting everyone!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 11, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Maybe wet but not cold so I hope ya'll kill some critters before the weekend out. mike



Even if nothing is killed sitting by a campfire w this fellow named John Pardue is well worth the admission price. I have laughed so hard I spit my beverage out and almost choked on my food....


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 11, 2014)

Some wet hunters from an am hunt.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 11, 2014)

My buddy Matt killed a small hog and lost another. James has hung around me too much and missed twice.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 12, 2014)

Walking the swamp with rehatch, and yes this was yesterday before the monsoon of 2014 that we got caught in


----------



## Bama Stan (Jan 12, 2014)

I enjoyed meeting you guys. Had fun and got to see some beautiful woods. I'll be back in a couple weeks.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 12, 2014)

Bama Stan said:


> I enjoyed meeting you guys. Had fun and got to see some beautiful woods. I'll be back in a couple weeks.



Good to meet ya and Glen's son to


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 12, 2014)

John boy will keep ya in stitches. Didn't John boy make the Horse Creek hunt to. Must of got kick out of the Georgia mountains. Dendy did ya get your quiver from him? Glad ya'll had a good time. mikE


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 12, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> John boy will keep ya in stitches. Didn't John boy make the Horse Creek hunt to. Must of got kick out of the Georgia mountains. Dendy did ya get your quiver from him? Glad ya'll had a good time. mikE



Ye he made Horse Creek. Said he was on our Stewart hunt yrs ago but I don't remember hearing him say anything back then.  I had called him earlier and he brought me and Dendy quivers and several others to sell. Allen got one I think.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 12, 2014)

Had a great time this weekend. Thanks to Dendy for hosting this hunt. Enjoyed meeting some new trad brothers and hope to share many more fires with y'all.


----------



## rehatch (Jan 13, 2014)

This was my camp hunt and I had a great time. Really enjoyed getting to meet several great folks from the forum and got to see a lot of beautiful land.  Even without much luck with the hogs it was a fantastic time and definitely the first of many many more!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 13, 2014)

rehatch said:


> This was my camp hunt and I had a great time. Really enjoyed getting to meet several great folks from the forum and got to see a lot of beautiful land.  Even without much luck with the hogs it was a fantastic time and definitely the first of many many more!


That's a cool pic Micheal got of you in the swamp......here's one Dendy got of me.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 13, 2014)

I had an awesome time.... thank you to everybody that showed up and added a little color to the capmfire. Good times for sure, and memories to carry with me. It was great to see some old friends and meet  some brand new ones, the rain was relentless, but it didn't douse anybody's spirit. Hogs and deer were spotted by almost everybody, some people missed, and there was even one kill.  The swamp has never been prettier and the fellowship was right on. Looking forward to next year.....


----------



## robert carter (Jan 13, 2014)

Outstanding. Next time you see Pardue ask him about Patches the cat...RC


----------



## robert carter (Jan 13, 2014)

Outstanding. Next time you see Pardue ask him about Patches the cat...RC


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 13, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Outstanding. Next time you see Pardue ask him about Patches the cat...RC



I'm pretty sure he told us about "Patches the iron cat".... among other things........


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 13, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Outstanding. Next time you see Pardue ask him about Patches the cat...RC



RC I learned three things about Glen's boy this weekend. 1. He loves cats. 2. A lot of times when he was w Lance he'd be on one knee 3. He doesn't shoot very well even if its an elk in Fla...      I also learned Bama Stan is a quiet fella but that's ok John talks enough for em both....it was a grand time for sure...


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 13, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> RC I learned three things about Glen's boy this weekend. 1. He loves cats. 2. A lot of times when he was w Lance he'd be on one knee 3. He doesn't shoot very well even if its an elk in Fla...      I also learned Bama Stan is a quiet fella but that's ok John talks enough for em both....it was a grand time for sure...


 Haha, I don't think I will ever forget any of these.


sawtooth said:


> "Patches the iron cat"


 That story was hilarious. I haven't laughed that much in a long time. John kept you rolling, thats for sure. I had a great time, even though reptiles and squirrels were all I saw. Fellowship was great and I enjoyed meeting some new folks there. Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey RC John boy said to ask you about some white clown shoes and some barbecue joint.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 14, 2014)

Very funny story. I thought i was gonna have to slice a fella at a barbaque place once on a hunting trip. Problem was from his clothes I couldnt tell if he was Preacher or a pimp. you woulda had to been there.RC


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 14, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> I had an awesome time.... thank you to everybody that showed up and added a little color to the capmfire. Good times for sure, and memories to carry with me. It was great to see some old friends and meet  some brand new ones, the rain was relentless, but it didn't douse anybody's spirit. Hogs and deer were spotted by almost everybody, some people missed, and there was even one kill.  The swamp has never been prettier and the fellowship was right on. Looking forward to next year.....



Great job with this hunt Dendy!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 14, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> Great job with this hunt Dendy!



  x 2


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 15, 2014)

I say we do this again during turkey season!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks Jake and Duggan,,,, wish yall had been there. that way, there would've been two more people to laugh when water got between my tent floor and the tarp beneath it........ I had a waterbed. Anyhoo, it was a great time. I think J. "ramrod" B.  is onto something there.....


----------



## Dennis (Jan 15, 2014)

stick-n-string said:


> I say we do this again during turkey season!



Yes that's when the swamp is the prettiest and the pig hunting is the best.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 15, 2014)

I agree Dennis! Water level will be lower and hog movement is much better.


----------



## Bama Stan (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm going to spend the next few sundays there on the way to work in Valdosta. Really like the place, just got ta make tracks to learn it. Ya'll let me know if ya want to get together.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hahaha I guess I have Jonathan! I still can't believe that...oh well it was fun  it was great meeting everyone and seeing the guys I haven't seen in awhile. Can't wait for the next hunt!


----------

